# Meerforellen in der Geltinger Bucht?



## Hornburg (15. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin ab morgen eine Woche in Steinberg/Geltinger Bucht mit der Familie im Urlaub. Ich will morgens, wenn die Lieben noch schlafen, raus und die erste Mefo meines Lebens fangen.
Mein erster Punkt, wo ich's versuchen will, ist Falshöft.

Der Wind für die nächsten Tage ist aus West vorhergesagt.
Könnt Ihr mir noch andere Stellen nennen, wo ich es auf jeden Fall versuchen sollte?#c
Habernis?

Würde mich auch gerne jemand Erfahrenem anschließen!#h

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
Hornburg


----------



## MEFO 09 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Geltinger Bucht?*

Du kannst die ganze Strecke von Habernis bis Norgaardholz (Klevelücke) gut fischen.
Bei Westwind auch mit der Fliege(Rückenwind )) .Habe dies Jahr schon von einigen guten Fischen aus der Ecke gehört..
Schönen Urlaub und DICKE Mefos wünsch ich dir..!


----------



## olaf70 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Geltinger Bucht?*

Moin,
ich war letztes Jahr im April für ein Wochenende in Steinberghaff.
Dort habe ich meine erste und leider bisher auch einzige Merforelle auf Blinker gefangen. *Muß* also eine gute Ecke sein|supergri.

Vor allem ist dort Platz genug, wenn man nicht zu lauffaul ist, und die Angler stehen sich nicht gegenseitig auf den Hacken.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (16. April 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Geltinger Bucht?*

moin moin, 
wenn die windrichtung " west" bleibt wie es vorhergesagt ist. werde ich morgen ab 10 uhr bis ca frühen nachmittag je nachdem wie es läuft vielleicht auch sogar bis in die nacht hinein in Klevelücke stehen da ich reiner fliegenfischer bin, bin ich auf leichten rückenwind bzw seitenwind angewiesen denn wind von vorne macht keinen spaß 

wie gesagt ab morgen 10 uhr bin ich vor ort bei interesse einfach anschliessen da ich diese strecke schon seit einiger zeit befische denke ich das ich mich dort recht gut auskenne . Und zur zeit läuft es dort richtig gut... 

schick einfach ne PN oder kommst einfach vorbei fahre einen silbernen Volvo V40 

Gruß 
Stephan


----------



## Hornburg (17. April 2011)

*AW: Meerforellen in der Geltinger Bucht?*

Hab erst gerade wieder www-Zugang.
Vielen Dank für die Tipps und das Angebot!
War gestern abend für ne Stunde in Habernis, zur Wassergewöhnung quasi. 
Montag früh werde ich wohl zeitig aufstehen und mal die Bleche baden.
Gruß
Hornburg


----------

